# Favourite Vintage Dress Watch?



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the Omega Pie Pans myself... How can you beat this?










I can't make up my mind between the steel ones or the solid gold versions... I'm a sucker for precious metals.

I've seen some pretty nice Omega Seamaster watches with hooded lugs... I know some of the rarer Pie Pans with this feature are called "Grand Luxe"... but does anyone know if there's a commercial name for the Seamaster equivilents?

anyway, post up your favourite vintage dress watches! - doesn't have to be one you own.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It would have to be my very original 1957 Hamilton Ventura :heart:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure if a 87 sub is classed as a dress watch










if not my only dress watch would be this, the mighty Raketa


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I do like my vintage Omega - came in bits from James and I managed to put it all back together myself 










I also really like this Sekonda...


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

All great looking watches... One day I plan to invest in a watch that I will only wear on specail one off occasions... Something I could nurture and pass down (on a croco strap ha ha)... Maybe a less common shaped Rolex Precision, or possibly a Pie Pan, I just don't know. You all have great watches!! maybe even a decent chinese Tourbillon, ha ha. Who knows. Anyway, kep em coming!!! I'm getting inspired here ha ha.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I think it's this one, but then I would as it's mine :lol:

1958 Omega










Mark


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Crikey Paul that's a minter!



Silver Hawk said:


> It would have to be my very original 1957 Hamilton Ventura :heart:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This is pretty much the only one I have (unless 'dress' extends to the beach :wink2: )

An American import, 14Kt, cal 560 from 1960;


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it stanford!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ANY speedie.......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> ANY speedie.......


on an orange nato of course


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ANY speedie.......
> ...


i think that thats the one watch that i wouldnt put an orange nato on


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't like dress watches; don't like vintage (well apart from a few). Very odd considering I started my path to WISdom with vintage gold (or gold filled) tanks .. such as:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


What about this










:tongue2:


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Does this count? It's the only dress watch I own!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I miss my little 267, its so simple - but I can see Sparkey is still enjoying it 










I would'nt mind one these Longines Master Callection - love the blued hands










Or this IWC Portofino - sheer quality










Got this really lovely Tudor E.A. 1500 the otherday but flipped it already...










...because this IWC Electronic is all I need 










Oh! - And an RLT 30 in 2009


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

This










or


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Zenith










Or this Electra










Bertrand


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This:










and this


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


looks like an alpha h34r:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

well it's very close between my waffle dial F300 constellation










or one of the Spacemen










but my fave is definitely the asymmetric F300 'C'










Andy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :tongue2: :tongue2: your speedie looks as cool as **** andrew


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

mylo said:


> Does this count? It's the only dress watch I own!


Yes it counts.... Now how much will you sell it for?????

Great watches everyone, I think my Tudor would work well as a dress watch and I love that longines master collection.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i own these 3 all inherited so will never be flipped or sold ,probably dont wear them as much as i should but they are safe and sound for years to come. the garrard is my favorite.










jason


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i own these 3 all inherited so will never be flipped or sold ,probably dont wear them as much as i should but they are safe and sound for years to come. the garrard is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not suprised, that Garrard and SilverHawk's Hamilton are stunning.


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

You all have great looking watches, it's fantastic to see everyones' different tastes.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Some great watches guys! :rltb:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These...



















and this










And, of course....










Thanks, Alice...


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

sjb said:


> Some great watches guys! :rltb:


Got this one on the way:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

chris l said:


>


Thats ooh:


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Vincero said:


> I love the Omega Pie Pans myself... How can you beat this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love the pie Pan....got have one ,one day!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

catflem said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You have no taste, sir... It was a present from my 8 year old niece.

So it's not sh*t!

Please ask your seconds to arrange a date and time with mine...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Favorite "vintage" dress watch.

Master Grande Taille or Premier on an alligator strap


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

chris l said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


Chris

hold your cursor over the ooh: symbol and all will be revealed


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ahem, sorry - feels like I'm pimping my new arrival out on every post. But I love it... :tongue2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

catflem said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


D'ooooh!

I'm so stupid that I'd scare myself. If I wasn't so stupid....

I'll get me coat.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If i had the cash this as its sexual


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If i had the cash this as its sexual


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If i had the cash this as its sexual


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If i had the cash this as its sexual


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you trying to tell us something Matt? :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Seeing this thread being resurrected has made me realise that I don't own a dress watch :huh: not to sure if this is a good thing or not maybe that's it, find a dress watch and I'm complete finally


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> Are you trying to tell us something Matt? :lol:


Well he has been gone for a while :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to tell us something Matt? :lol:
> ...


His finger was trembling with excitement :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

funnily enough ive had the omega and gerrard looked at this week to get an insurance price and was very suprised at the valuation well worth doing imo.










jason.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


Hahaha you swines. The only thing that im saying is that forum was broken last night around the time Top Gear was on so i cant be blamed for the quad post :lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Some absolutely gorgeous watches here gents!

Probably my fav:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


And there was I (and the rest of the forum it seems) thinking you'd had a multiple orgasm. :tongue2:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Don,t own this one but thats what i would have, its on my list.


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow someone dragged up my old thread! I like that Longines,

Vincero


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

24 jewel Connie auto cal 564


----------

